# how to price a catering job ?



## sweetpea06

I've been asked to prepare finger foods for

150 people and serve the food for a 30th birthday party?

how much should i charge to cater & host this party?


----------



## shroomgirl

Sweetpea, welcome cheftalk....that's just a strange question, how do you expect us to answer that question with no information?


----------



## petemccracken

Assuming a normal duration, I'd charge, oh, about $350-$500 more that the total of ALL my costs, i.e. labor, food, rentals, travel, taxes, insurance, permits, and anything else I have to pay for.

Oh, you don't KNOW what your costs will be? Good luck!

Oh wait, you want US to tell you what your costs will be? Well, how about telling us:

the menu, preferably with recipes so we can cost them out, oh wait, your food prices will be different, and
how many people you will hire, for how long, and at what rate, and
what will you need to rent or supply, i,e, chafers, disposable/china plates, napkins, utensils, glasses/cups, tablecloths, tables, risers, coffee pot(s), beverage dispenser(s), bowls, platters, flowers, etc.
Distance to event
the rest you are on your own


----------



## temeculachef

What I do is take my food cost and times it by 3.33%.  Its a good way to include your food cost and service and then you get your profit.  It is a way that you will always have a great price for people and you will still make a profit.


----------



## petemccracken

TemeculaChef said:


> What I do is take my food cost and times it by 3.33%. Its a good way to include your food cost and service and then you get your profit. It is a way that you will always have a great price for people and you will still make a profit.


It is probably pretty accurate that a successful operation maintains a food cost around 33% of sales, however, there is NO guarantee that pricing at 3 times your food cost will result in a successful operation.

Multiplying food cost by 3 ASSUMES that your labor costs, overhead costs, and all other expenses are in line as well. And, if your food cost is off by a small amount, your price is off by three times that amount!

IMHO, if you do not know what your costs actually are, you are simply guessing at a price and hoping for the best.


----------



## chefedb

How much profit do you want to make is the first question?  If you have to ask this question, then do not do the party. Work for an experienced caterer for a while and learn the ropes. If you insist on doing this gig add up all your cost first and start from there. There is mor figuring and paper work then there is food prep work time.


----------



## temeculachef

Actually my food cost normally stays in the 20's% range.  If you know where to buy food locally you can normally get it cheaper, especially if you keep returning to them and they get to like you.  

Like he said though, you have to calculate out what you are making.  My multiplying the food cost by 3.33 only includes my food, labor and profit.  You still have to include any plates you may need to rent and any equipment that may be necessary for the operation to go smooth.


----------



## chefedb

20% for catering /banquet  food cost  only is good. Out of season thats about what mine was, with increased volume it even went lower.


----------



## kieron19

i work for a conference company, and we do conference with a finger buffet lunch and we charge about £4.75 per person.

off site caterng we charge from £20 per person


----------



## petemccracken

Kieron19 said:


> i work for a conference company, and we do conference with a finger buffet lunch and we charge about £4.75 per person.
> 
> off site caterng we charge from £20 per person


That is *what* your prices are, the question is *how did you arrive at those prices?*


----------



## saffron

I have different hors d'oeuvres menus and stationery menus for different price points.

Food costs are 20% of food proposal, plus staff costs ($30/hr incl grats and a $50 penalty if they accept the gig and arrive late), plus rentals (I work with a company that gives 15% on referred biz) if you don't already have your own collection of wonderful trays/platters, plus tax and grats.

Generally for a modest finger food/HD menu, it runs about $3. per selection per person. So with 6 selections, it's min $18pp. (then rounded to $20 for cocktail napkins, skewers, garnishes/flowers). That menu would be canapes, easy/quick phyllo combos, bruschettas, "gourmet" meatballs, fried polenta cubes topped with XXX, scalloped cucumber cups filled with XXX, stuffed mushrooms or cherry tomatoes, mini pizzas or quesadillas.....sometimes I'll include a tuna tartare which has a high yield for very small portion on fired wonton chip. There are so many ideas on the Cheftalk board on inexpensive HD that you can do that are not labor intensive.

I like to do more upscale selections and charge betw 5-6. per selection, per person.....crabcakes, 16/20 count shrimp, oysters with "pearls", scallop ceviche, B&W sesame crusted tuna, filet mignon skewers with ancho chili rub with espresso dipping reduction, coconut curry chicken skewers served with fondue presentaiton. Prefer to start at $35.pp. For a 30th BD for a 2hour cocktail party then following with sweet finales which might run another hour of service....you can do so many variations. For 150 people with passed HD, I would schedule 6 waitstaff, 3 bartenders, 1 chef, 1 asst. (add time for set up through breakdown and cleanup) 

Running the numbers really quickly, I would be charging betw $4000-6500 exclusive of tax and 20% grats. Just my personal thoughts. Good luck.


----------



## kyheirloomer

_.....and times it by 3.33%_

I'm hoping, Temecula, that that was a typo?

Let's see: If food costs are $200, and we multiply that by 3.33 _percent, _then all the other costs and profit would have to be covered by less than 7 bucks.

No wonder nobody's making money. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## petemccracken

I'm fascinated by the fact that very few seem to evaluate their costs at all!

For me the rule for pricing is very simple:

*PRICE = COSTS + PROFIT DESIRED*

COSTS = Labor (including your own, if applicable) + Food + Utilities + Rent + Licenses + Tax reserve + Insurance + any other costs of doing business, including interest, depreciation, and all the hidden costs.

PROFIT DESIRED is up to you, what return on your investment do you want?

IMHO, if you do not know your costs, you are only guessing at prices, no matter what mathematical exercises you may go through and, if you are real lucky, you will still be in business a year from now.

When dividing by a food cost percentage, I sincerely hope you have at least ten (10) years of records for the actual food cost percentage for your operation with your menus, otherwise you have a better chance simply guessing.

Oh, once you've figured your price, it is simple to calculate $/person or $/piece or whatever, just remember, the fewer persons, the higher the $/person, only food cost and part of labor can be attributed to the number of people, the rest is overhead and somebody pays for it.


----------



## love84

Im catering my first event and Im not sure how much to charger for my serivce. My price is not including the food....Im making a 3 course meal and serving it to 18 people.  Any Ideas? Thanks


----------



## shroomgirl

Depends on what you're making, your market......

18 people 3 course, are you shopping, serving, prepping, cleaning up?

Are you providing anything besides time?

Do you have a guesstimate on how long it'll take you?


----------



## love84

I will be doing it all


----------



## petemccracken

love84 said:


> I will be doing it all


First, I think you are a glutton for work or slightly insane /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

At a MINIMUM, I'd have a dishwasher/helper and at least one, if not two, cooks as well as either two extremely well trained servers/FOH or four normal servers. I've done too many of this size not to.

So, $500 for BOH, $400 for FOH, there's $900 in extra labor. My fee would be not less than $600 for a simple menu, up to $1,200 depending on the complexity.

Base MINIMUM thus is $1,500 to $2,100 plus food, rentals, etc.

Does that help?


----------



## meezenplaz

FOUR FOH staff for 18 people?

And 83 to 116.oo per person for a 3 courser?

And that's without food cost.

I mean I may not be quite on your level, but Holy Epicurean Batman,

you really GET that?

Dang.

We do 4 to 7 course plated, for 8 to 25 ppl, static apps, (usually 2C, 1H)

choice of two mains with 2 sides, and two desserts.....

using myself and one other chef, 2 servers, and one dishwasher....

and don't get anywhere near that $$$.

But then, do we undercharge and overwork? Well, yeah I guess kinda.

I want YOUR world Chef! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


----------



## chefedb

If you are supplying the food, equi, and  taff  you are the caterer, if you are just making the food , you are an employee. Which is it both are priced differently. In 1 you outlay no money, have no overhead,  don't need permits etc. the other you do or should .

When I started many years ago I knew nothing about food cost, labor cost etc. what I did was  total amount I spent food labor  x 3  plus 10% for unknowns and travel.. Hope this will help you.  To give it to you any other way at this stage you are in , would be to complicated for you.


----------



## petemccracken

Meezenplaz,

Remember, as a personal/private chef, we do not have the ability to spread fixed costs across many covers as do restaurants and caterers.

We are talking apples and oranges or chickens and ducks here.

First difference, low volume, custom menu versus high volume menu offering.

Second, working out of a residential setting, plated meal, two experienced FOH can probably handle it. Labor is high because of low volume, after all, there are only 18 covers for the night!

Of course, the same crew could probably handle something on the order of 100-200 covers in a commercial setting, that drops the labor cost from $100+ to around $10+/plate, maybe less.

Run the numbers for your establishment with only ONE dinner party a night and see what you come up with.

It is all volume related...


----------



## meezenplaz

Thanks Chef Pete, I see what you're getting at, so put another way it basically comes down to

minimums I guess--a minimum price for a minimum amount of work required for ANY sized

party. Drop below that, (just because the party is small and the client still whines

for the 80-cover, per person price), and all you're gonna do is lose money and setup

to be reamed next time.

I also get the ducks vs chicken analogy, an in-place-established facility with fixed costs,

vs small parties and custom EVERYTHING--from menus to FoH ambience design.

Priv/pers chef on one end, vs restaurant high volume banqueting/catering on the other.

So I suppose what we do is a kind of hybrid of the two.....chiDUCKen if you will, a

commercial permited kitchen with an 80seat banquet room, booked events, ala catering,

but seated/plated/served. But with a fluctuating frequency of events.

So as far as spreading costs as you mentioned, we can do that to a point. I worked it

out before, and also based on posts of yours Ive read, and I think our "cut-off" point,

where we have to maintain the MINIMUM rather than per head charge to even break even

and can start taking advantage of our fixed costs/volume potential for bigger parties

is about 35 guests.

At what we charge.

Which for what we do, lets just say if I told you what we cook and what we charge,

you'd no doubt yell at me pretty good. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif

Yeah so we're in the middle of what you outlined, but just not charging enough

to be in your neighborhood. Of course not owning it, it's not my decision.

I found it so much easier to make money in onsite catering.

I appreciate your reply! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif

-Meez


----------



## petemccracken

Meezenplaz,

I believe we're beginning to find common ground /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

As far as concerning the "neighborhood", we have several restaurants in the area that have small banquet rooms for parties in the 30-50 size and they DO charge, um say, $20-$45 per person for a pre menued 3, 4, or 5 course meal. There are also some that charge $50-$75 as well, such as our local Country Club.

For a private, in home, custom menu, cooked on site, the price is considerably higher,


----------



## meezenplaz

> I believe we're beginning to find common ground


 It's a crazy world. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


> restaurants in the area that have small banquet rooms for parties in the 30-50 size and they DO charge, um say, $20-$45 per person for a pre menued 3, 4, or 5 course meal.


Ah well then we're right in the vacinity, averaging around $35 per, offering 2 mains dependent on owner/co-chef's mood, but

usually something premium, e.g., Wellington, plank Salmon, OssoBuco, stuffed CornyHens, etc. and usually 4 or 5 course.

I just don't, for the hours involved to do it all right, think we're charging enough, from a business standpoint. And while

our local "market" wouldn't bear too big an increase, I believe it would tolerate say, 25% over that, for that type of cuisine.


----------



## shroomgirl

multiplying food costs by 3.33 does not work well for small parties (IMO)....just doesn't.


----------



## petemccracken

*AMEN!*


shroomgirl said:


> multiplying food costs by 3.33 does not work well for small parties (IMO)....just doesn't.


----------



## auntretta

I am going to prepare food, buffet style for a party of 35 - 50 people. The menu consists of bbq chicken wingettes, green beans, deviled eggs, meatballs, and potato salad. I would like to know how to price this event.I will have to account for chaffing materials, and my labor. Any advise will help


----------



## catererbrisbane

Hi Sweetpea06

I do professional catering in Brisbane, Australia and have been a chef for 23 years. If I were you I would:

Work out the food costs - weight x price for each item
Add the food costs for each different item together, then
Multiply that by 3 or 4, and finally
Multiply by 150 pax.
So, as an example:

6 different pieces of finger food @ $0.5 food cost each
6 x .5 = $3.00 cost of goods
$3.00 x 150 = $450 (the cost of all the ingredients for (450) = $900 Gross Profit (GP).
Ok, so you now pay your fixed costs with the Gross Profit (like rent, staff etc) and what you have left is your net profit. But just like Pete McCracken said earlier in this thread, if your fixed costs are more than 25-33% then you might need to add up the difference and add it onto the costing. For example, if your rent is $500 then you might need to spread that, or some of that, out over the total cost. Just be careful not to price yourself out of the market.

Also, Sweetpea06 don't forget to charge additionally for staff on the catering jobs. Charge yourself out at an hourly rate, a chef on-site at the job, wait-staff at the job. These all get added onto the cost of the food. So, the cost of the food + the cost of a chef for 4 hours + the cost of two wait-staff for 4 hours each.

Also, if you have to hire equipment, then make sure that you add that on too. Staff and equipment can really eat into that GP and it is perfectly acceptable to add these items onto the bill.

I hope that helped Sweetpea06. Good Luck.

Wayne


----------



## chefedb

What % do you want to make . What is your time worth?  The type clientel and neighborhood. Your overhead.. There are many variables.


----------



## meezenplaz

At 35 to 50 people this might be a good time to decide what your _minimum _fee is to cater an event.

When I cater, my minimum is usually based on 40 to 50 people, depending on the menu being served,

and delivery method; e.g., buffet vs plated etc. In principle, once you hit your minimum,

(for what and how youre serving) the price per person starts rising.

For example, if I'm charging for the menu-at-hand say, 15.00 per guest, but given my overhead, I

KNOW I have to make a minimum of 600.00 just to pay everything and make a minimum profit, my

bottom-line minimum party would be 40 people at that rate. So if I took on a gig of 30 people, the price

per person would actually be 20.00, but I would charge them the minimum.

Only you can figure out what your minimum should be, based on your particular set of fixed/variable

expenses, and food costs, etc.


----------



## chefedb

On premise is different..  Each room a different size had to take in a set minimum amount   Example The Holiday Room had to take in 1200.00   if 100 people  $12.00 per person  if 75 people  then $16.00the same $12.00 minimum per person which multiplies out to the same $1200. minimum. Having 6 rooms with different  square footage and minimums, assured us of a set gross every time. Sat PM average of $10,800.00 for all 6 rooms ,but that was a long time ago its probably tripled by now.


----------



## deedee wills

im qualifed in june 20013 and been asked to do a buffet including cake for a lady in june budget 200 quid any ideas how to price up and i would like to offer host and food on further events thank you dee


----------



## catererbrisbane

Hi Deedee

I suggest that you read all the posts in this thread!  Also, if you want to know the answer REALLY, then how about a bit more information?  For example, number of guests, style of menu and other pertinent information.

"take it deedee" - sorry, couldn't help a Ramones reference!!


----------



## michaelga

Once you are qualifed in june 20013 all the answers will become obvious to you.

Until then beat on the brat and take it easy!


----------



## petemccracken

Something isn't jelling, what will you be _qualified_ for in June 2013?


----------



## devine

My story is a little different, I'm starting a severing company. Were I come in set up your party, serve during the event & then I clean up after, but Im confused about pricing. How much do I charge for a party of 150 people for a four hr event. I know I should consider a hr before to setup & a hr after to cleanup, also the pay for the help Im going to need.


----------



## chefbuba

So, the $1,000,000 question.

Where does the food come from? Most caterers have their own servers.


----------



## petemccracken

Devine,

I'm confused. You will set up, serve, and clean up but you do not provide the food?

To me, serving is part and parcel of _catering_, which includes all aspects of food service and may include event planning and decoration as well. I'm not familiar with _serving_ being a separate function that gets charged separately.

In any case, figure out ALL your costs, both overhead (i.e. insurance, license(s), rent, etc.) and operations (i.e. labor, rentals, supplies, etc.), add your desired profit/income, and you have the MINIMUM you have to charge to avoid losing money.

Think $$$/event, not $/person, once you KNOW the event costs, you can easily calculate the $/person. Run the numbers, it costs far more in $/person for small events than it does for large events. Example: say your overhead amounts to, oh, $2000/month and you do 10 events per month. Your overhead per event is $200. For 20 people, that is $10/person just for overhead, for 200 people, it is $1/person, a BIG difference!

Operations WILL be fairly constant for parties greater than, say, 50 people. From my experience in my area, some rules of thumb (and they vary with the size of the thumb /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif):

Table setting rentals, from $4.50 to $10.00 per person and up (includes table covering, table settings)
Tables and chairs, varies widely, probably starts around $3.00 and can go up to or beyond $8.00 per person
Buffet rentals, wide variation
Unless you know YOUR costs, you will either charge too much and get no business or you will charge too little and will go broke.

KNOW ALL YOUR COSTS BEFORE TRYING TO FIGURE OUT YOUR PRICING!!!

Know what your competition is charging before figuring out your pricing!


----------



## devine

@Chefbuba, correct -) the point is there are people that perfer to do thier own cooking & just don't want the worry of setting up or cleaning up -) @Pete, Thanks so much! -)


----------



## shroomgirl

Great Advice....


----------



## fstfrdy

My first catering job was before the internet. I had to try and find the information in a library or food magazines (and trust me there were not a lot back then) I lost my shirt the first few. I have been in this forum for a while and I have asked "what do you think of this" or "any suggestions for a kids party of 100"because I now know how to cost my menu but I like the opportunity to find out what the other Chefs/Professional Caterers think. If you are going to become a Professional  I strongly suggest you try talking face to face with someone that knows how to feed large groups. Want to know more come do some time in my kitchen and learn the basics in a real life environment not the world of keyboard and screen.


----------



## chefshootiehoop

Hello, I'm new to this but I've been in the industry for fourteen years. I just started a small catering business called soiree catering company. my first job was just last Friday and it was a learning experience in itself. it was a surprise birthday party for a former coworkers mother I have known for the past three years. it was suppose to be for 120 people but only 20 showed up and I charged $500 to do the party. everything fell thru the day of the party, as far as people that were suppose to help me get prepared to having the facility to cook out of. I ended up having to cook at the contacts house at the last minute. it definitely was a lot of work but as it came together little by little it went well the mother loved the food, she was surprised I was the one catering her party that her daughter and sister orchestrated the whole function and everybody had a great time. I was completely drained for two days and in that time it gave me some time to think. " before the next opportunity, I need to have not just plans a & b but c thru z as well. should I have charged for the food times three or for the food plus $15-$20 per person so I could made some sort of profit." Could someone help me with this profit conundrum or should I just charge them either one of the two. could some one please assist thanks!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## petemccracken

First, understand and KNOW all your costs:

Food
Rentals (if it is yours, charge for it at the market rental rate in your area!)
Transportation (mileage, vehicle rental(s), parking, tolls, etc)
Labor (cooks, helpers, servers, cleaning staff, BOH, FOH, bartenders, whatever)
Overhead (business license(s), ServSafe or equivalent, insurance, taxes, etc., the annual stuff you pay just to be in business)
The last item, Overhead, is difficult to allocate to specific jobs, it is similar to the "Q" factor for menu pricing

Anyway, the above is the absolute MINIMUM you have to charge to avoid losing CASH!

Now, add on

Your fee
Service charge(s)
Profit
Contingency fee (generally 5%-10% of expenses excluding overhead
And you end up with what you should charge, assuming the market will allow it.

IMHO, if you use a multiple of food costs or any other rule of thumb, you may be courting disaster!

Also, if you do quote $/person, remember that is only one half of the equation, it is $/person time # of persons = quote. In other words, don't forget the minimum number of people.

From my experience, I rarely (actually read NEVER) quote $/person, I quote $/event and let the customer figure out the rest.


----------



## chefshootiehoop

so chef McCracken

, if it was only me and one assistant with a function of 120 people, the cost of food and rentals coming to $558, and we were needed for three hours for a plated buffet so no one would try to take extras home with them, what would be the total price I would charge in order to make this a profit. just for future reference because I don't want to make anymore mistakes when it comes down to my business.


----------



## petemccracken

OK, your food cost and rentals comes to $558 and that is ALL of the direct expenses, aside from labor and your fee?

You have no overhead expenses, i.e. business license(s), health department permits, kitchen rentals, utilities, insurance, advertising, etc., correct?

The ONLY time spent on the job was the three hours on-site, i.e. no time spent for:

Menu development
Shopping
Food prep and cooking
Cleanup
correct?

You incurred no expenses getting to and returning from the site, i.e. no vehicle rental, no fuel, parking fees, tolls, etc., correct? BTW, the IRS accepted mileage rate is $0.555/mile if you do not itemize vehicle expenses.

Then the MINIMUM you have to charge is:

$558 to pay for food and rentals, plus
the $$$ to pay your assistant (don't forget to include all payroll costs, i.e. SS, MediCare, Workman's Comp, FUTA, SUTA, etc. For sake of discussion, say $25/hour times three hours = $75 PLUS, um oh, 20-25% for payroll burdens, call it $95
Your fee, my minimum would be around $350 assuming nothing unusual, you'll have to insert your own number here.
That totals, for me, $558 + $95 + $350 = $963 MINIMUM or $8.03/person for 120 people.

I have no idea what the market rate in your area is, in my area it is around $12-$15 for a simple "three on a plate" buffet, more likely $20-$30 for a standard buffet.

For me, my absolute minimum would be very close to $1,500 and upwards of $2,400-$3,600 depending on the menu. Then again, I do have overhead costs to consider and I would probably spend more than three hours and certainly more than one assistant.


----------



## chefshootiehoop

ok, the $558 was for the cost of the food and rentals. but it took as far as transportation it was $70, menu planning for a southern menu ex. mac and cheese, greens, party wings seafood salad fruit and meat and cheese trays and rice, bbq meatballs and non alcoholic beverages, shopping, plus preparing, setting up, serving, and breaking down. so with all of that, a total of $1700 to $2000 wouldn't be wrong in charging them because in the end I did majority of the work minus the contact helping serve.


----------



## chefshootiehoop

I'm still working on the license and renewing my servsafe so that will be a contributing factor towards overhead. but overall here a buffet would vary from $14- $20 per person and I tell people when they ask me how much for my services, I would reply depends on what you are getting and the time frame and my time .


----------



## meezenplaz

Funny, as I read thru chef Pete's numbers it seemed a little high, yet his end minimum of 8 ish per person
definitely seems low to me, especially for plated fare. Tho I know not what you're actually serving,
I was charging around 12 per person for chaffer buffet station service. For sit-down plated I'd be no less 
than 15.95 per person and up depending on menu. And I could do up to 250 ppl with just one helper, but would not attempt 
120 plated with less than 2. 
To many newish caterers, their own prices seem high to them, fortified by a few would be clients griping about the price.
But when you really look at what established caterers charge, you realize there a reason. For starters a few unanticipated 
expenses can gobble up a narrow profit margin in a hurry. 
Better to establish yourself with the rates you need in place, rather than as a low priced caterer, only to 
find yourself struggling with those too low rates after you have a base of clients who are already "used" to them.


----------



## chefshootiehoop

ok chef McCracken and all, I have another question to ask of you. when drawing up the contract for the events would be better to have a it drawn up then and there an have it notorized or have a lawyer draw up the contract for you after discussing fees and liability clauses.


----------



## boobabette

I've been asked to prep the food for a wedding it's a buffet. She is purchasing all food and I am prepping and setting up plus doing the wedding cake. Should I still use the 3.33 times cost of food?


----------



## petemccracken

boobabette said:


> I've been asked to prep the food for a wedding it's a buffet. She is purchasing all food and I am prepping and setting up plus doing the wedding cake. Should I still use the 3.33 times cost of food?


A multiple of food cost is a *management tool* and is not designed as a marketing or pricing tool!

First step,calculate ALL your costs (labor, rentals, insurance, utilities, etc.), then add what you want to earn, that's the absolute minimum you must charge to avoid losing money out of your pocket.

Second, know what others are charging for the same service. That provides a competitive range of prices.

Third, pick your price.

Personally, I will not prep food purchased by someone else. My name is _*on the line*_ and I want to be in control of every possible aspect where my name is involved.


----------



## flawless food

Hello I am a new cater and been blessed with a large event for 300....
I need assistance on proper charge cost
Im responsible for 3 course house salad , bisque and french onion soup....pot roast,smothered chicken & herb roasted chicken sides...sautee green bean, mac & cheese, mixed green with smk.turkey meat & candied yams.....Help Me what should my per person cost be? I figured $ 16 per..with 2 other cooks

Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## petemccracken

What are your costs? Food, labor, overhead?

Add up your costs plus the profit you want/need, divide by 300, and that is your MINIMUM charge.

If your calculated minimum is above market, figure out how to cut one or more costs.

If you calculated minimum is below market, raise your price to what you are comfortable with.

You cannot figure a price without knowing your costs, unless you want to go broke!

And remember, the _rules of thumb_ such as three times food cost are Management tools, not pricing techniques. They are another way to go broke!

Food cost percentage, labor cost percentage, overhead cost percentage, all are management tools, not pricing tools.

You price to the market and make sure that the income exceeds the outgo!


Flawless Food said:


> Hello I am a new cater and been blessed with a large event for 300....
> I need assistance on proper charge cost
> Im responsible for 3 course house salad , bisque and french onion soup....pot roast,smothered chicken & herb roasted chicken sides...sautee green bean, mac & cheese, mixed green with smk.turkey meat & candied yams.....Help Me what should my per person cost be? I figured $ 16 per..with 2 other cooks
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## magsglory

I am catering an event for 150 people. I will be serving appetizers, doing light decorating, shopping, cooking, and serving. What should I charge ?


----------



## petemccracken

magsglory said:


> I am catering an event for 150 people. I will be serving appetizers, doing light decorating, shopping, cooking, and serving. What should I charge ?


Whatever you want in your pocket after you pay ALL expenses! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

Seriously, figure out your costs:

Food, price out EVERYTHING you need to buy, that equals FC
Labor, I wouldn't take the job on without some help, probably two, maybe three people, that's your LC (your time can either be included here or as below)
Rentals, chaffers, platters, linens, coffee urns, decorations, kitchen rental (you ARE using a licensed commercial kitchen, correct?), etc., that's your SC
Overhead, licenses, permits, ServSafe fees, insurance, accountant, etc., that's your OC
The sum of FC+LC+SC+OC = the total of your costs or TC

Now, add what you want in your pocket, assuming that you have not included your time in LC, this is your time plus the profit you want, call it IYP

Your bid cannot be less than TC+ IYP = MINIMUM BID! You can divide that by 150 to get a per person figure, BUT DO NOT QUOTE THE PER PERSON FIGURE WITHOUT A GUARANTEED MINIMUM OF !%) PEOPLE! *I do not quote $/person because it opens the door for arguments and disagreements!*

Check your competition, if your minimum is less than what they will bid, raise your price to something close to theirs.

If your minimum is greater than the competition, sharpen your pencil and see where you can reduce your costs or profit so you are competitive.

Now, you though I'd say "multiply your food cost by XX", didn't you? That is a FANTASTIC way to go broke, IMHO!


----------



## chanceschef

I'm trying  to figure out how to price out a small banquet/catering in the restaurant that I am working at for 20-30 people. I have some figures and numbers for everyone to go off of, now I maybe off in left field which why this isn't making any sense to me the way I am doing it. Just looking for some advice.

1 Inside round 1kg = $6.89 uncooked 10kg roast =$68.90
Now I add %20 for cooking loss which is $13.78 gives me a total of $82.68 its now a 8kg roast at $10.33kg

Spuds 50lb cs $25.00 1lb = $0.50
Using 20lbs = $10.00 + $2.50, butter cream seasonings etc,..
Cost of my starch $12.50

Carrots 10lbs at $1.09lb = $10.90lb + $2.00 Seasonings, garlic etc
Cost of my Veg $12.90

Bowl of Caesar salad (using artisan romaine)

20Hd @ $1.18 + $0.05(waste)
1hd = $1.24
20x$1.24 = $24.80 + Caesar Dressing at $0.29 per ounce 6oz = $1.74
Total cost of Caesar $26.54

Total Everything up

Roast $82.68

Mashed Spuds $12.50

Veg $12.90

Caesar $26.54

Total cost of food is $134.62,

Now how do I finish off my pricing to make a profit and how do I go from here to charge per head??? any help greatly appreciated


----------



## petemccracken

Chanceschef said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to price out a small banquet/catering in the restaurant that I am working at for 20-30 people. I have some figures and numbers for everyone to go off of, now I maybe off in left field which why this isn't making any sense to me the way I am doing it. Just looking for some advice.
> 
> 1 Inside round 1kg = $6.89 uncooked 10kg roast =$68.90
> Now I add %20 for cooking loss which is $13.78 gives me a total of $82.68 its now a 8kg roast at $10.33kg


----------



## skillet

Simple..ALL COSTS ( remember raw food cost, prep before and after event..including clean up time back at your kitchen AFTER event...every item that leaves your shop has a value to it ) + Desired Profit = what I would charge.

small events I find do not work w/3.3%

Im not so hung on %'s as much as a simple how much do I want to make.....Super Easy Peezy in and out...I don't need to make as much.....All day up and down stairs crazy menu and midnight phone calls from client....yup...their gonna pay!!

OOOPPSS ....just saw how old this post was....hope your event went well!!


----------



## chefedb

Whole thing has to be re configured or you could wind up losing your shirt. Salad is way way off.


----------



## chanceschef

Thanks, PeteMcCracken I appreciate your help! Glad I came across this site.


----------



## privateparties

It would probably be helpful to know if this is your business or if you're just being asked to do this because you're a friend and just happen to be a good cook.  Be careful about what you undertaking here if it's the latter.  It's not so easy to make a variety of any type of foods without proper thought, means of getting wholesale ingredients, the ability to create said variety and in a timely and professional manner.  Take these things into account when deciding whether or not you are capable of accomplishing the task set in front of you.  DO NOT JUST DO IT because someone offered you some money, even if you think you can do it for the amount specified.  Also, since you are hosting, you're going to have to consider how much this activity will upset your domicile and if you're kitchen can even put out finger foods for 150 people.  You may need to consider supplementing with a local restaurant's catering menu.  Things like stuffed breads and cheese plates are time consuming and take up valuable space, but are great items to use as fillers….especially if all you have to do is pick them up.  Also, take into account HOW MUCH food will be appropriate for 150 people.  You don't need to fill everyone up, but you don't want them going hungry either.  So, think about how many of each item you will need to have to make this work for you.  If you are being asked to host for any other reason than just having some kitchen skills and a big house, then I would hire someone to come in so that you can manage your home and a caterer and then charge whom ever it is that's asking you to do this about 700 for the use of your home.  Easy peasy and you don't get greasy!


----------



## jessarae77

Hi!! My cousins owns two small cafés and we recently have been greeting requests for "catering" obviously nothing fancy wraps salad cookies coffee that type of thing for lunch and bagels muffins pastries coffee and such for breakfast...these are for office and business meetings.. We know our food costs..but my question is this....say we have an order for lunch for twelve people....do we just charge menus pricing and then add on the cost for supplies..I.e. Trays and such and then a fee for time spent preparing and driving there...or should we charge less then menu price for the items ordered because it's considered "catering" and some people have the notion it should be less per person? I understand costs go down when you are doing 100 people making a real meal...but how would it work out in my circumstance?? Thanks so much for any help!!


----------



## privateparties

I don't believe anyone has a notion that food that is catered or delivered costs less.  They realize that it's a convenience situation and are paying full price plus plus.  Think of it this way, when you order from your local Chinese, Pizza or other delivery place, do they give you a discount just because you're ordering food from them? NO. If you are a catering business that also happens to deliver, then you should incorporate several practices, one of which is figuring out your food cost, plus the cost of 'TO GO' containers and other supplies that accompany any given order.  Next, delivery fee. Individuals and businesses that hire caterers to deliver their food understand that it is a business and driving a certain distance costs money-from wear and tear on the vehicle to the gas to get the food there. $0.52 per mile is about the going rate, but I would figure in a few more cents for incidentals. Next, ask your customers if they would like you to provide "set-ups" for a certain number of guests.  Tell them that it is a service you offer for $XX per person, which gets fork, knife, spoon, napkin and cup.  If these are things that you don't want to do, then raise your prices to account for the increase in cost for catering, delivery, etc.


----------



## magsglory

I need to do a wedding reception 120 people. The menu will be beef and chicken kebabs beef sliders stuffed mushrooms deviled eggs Chipotle and lime wings and ice tea. The bride wants the whites of the Eggs to be dyed a fuchsia color. The venue also does not have Kitchen so the food would have to be prepared somewhere else and be transported what should I charge. I was looking at prior post that you had done and I went with $3000 I will like to know if that is a fair price.


----------



## petemccracken

magsglory said:


> I need to do a wedding reception 120 people. The menu will be beef and chicken kebabs beef sliders stuffed mushrooms deviled eggs Chipotle and lime wings and ice tea. The bride wants the whites of the Eggs to be dyed a fuchsia color. The venue also does not have Kitchen so the food would have to be prepared somewhere else and be transported what should I charge. I was looking at prior post that you had done and I went with $3000 I will like to know if that is a fair price.


My fee, including the commercial kitchen rental, would probably start around $4,800 and likely end up close to $6,000.


----------



## magsglory

Thank you


----------



## magsglory

What would be the best way to dye the egg whites


----------



## meezenplaz

**shrugs** Water, egg dye or food color, maybe a little white vinegar (for better absorbption)

half the eggs, clean out the yolk and drop the whites in the dye.

Do let us know, I'm dyeing to know how it works out, hopefully an eggcellent event.


----------



## michaelga

Pretty much how Meez said - whatever dye you use it should come with a color chart - but you will have to do a few test runs.

Also make sure you know how to pressure steam the eggs so the shell comes off incredibly easy.   A search on this site should turn up how.

If not then ask I'll post it up again.


----------



## trinichef

I am a very small jod for a bar in brooklyn New York for a West Indian club for so I price for the for food that I am ask to together for that club.


----------



## jaqueline

I would like to know the same thing. Its for 22 people
Beef enchiladas rice and beans potato salad and salad how much should I charge. This will be first time


----------



## chefbuba

Mmmmm.....Potato salad is the first thing that I think of as a side with enchiladas/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## latosha329

Hello all question I have a breakfast to cater for about 75 to 100 people that includes turkey sausage , pork sausage , smothered potatoes with onions, fruit cups and Biscuits and they will like for me to serve as we'll try to find out the price I should charge


----------



## chef harvey

I'm asked to cater a party with finger food. How much should I charge


----------



## meezenplaz

IMO, charge whatever your conscience dictates. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Should you desire more specificity, we shall require a lot more info than "finger food".

Meantime there are several threads on the subject here in ChefTalk.

Here are a few links:

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/66845/how-to-price-a-catering-job

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/79369/new-to-catering

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/79844/help-with-catering-costs

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/12359/standard-food-cost-percent-for-catering

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/8710/low-cost-high-volumecatering

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/77849/catering-prices


----------



## joker85

Sorry but got a little question.

Are you providing the space for your catering to your clients. For example pavilions and tents? Got an order from a customer which wants me to "furnish" his garden party. Never really did this so far. Got some ideas like this one:




  








fashionweek-istanbul-2010-DSC_5933.png




__
joker85


__
Oct 28, 2014








Found it here: http://www.r-zs.com/en/space-solutions/conferences-trade-fairs/conference-tents/

Any ideas for companys to hire which offers ideal solutions for my demands? I just dont wanna buy these equipment. just rent it.

Iam thankful for every proposal.


----------



## chefedb

$10.95 per person plus tax and gratuities( this price depends on your market or  where you are)


----------



## chefedb

An easy way to do this is tell the host you will rent the tent but he pays that separate . Meanwhile most rental companies have 2 rates  caterers pay one  ,the other is retail off the street customers  . Rental company charges caterer 15% less  You charge guest price per retail> You can actually show them the rental companies invoice. He pays you that invoice you in turn pay rental company 15% less  You make clear 15% on the tent.


----------



## jaynna

sweetpea06 said:


> I've been asked to prepare finger foods for
> 
> 150 people and serve the food for a 30th birthday party?
> 
> how much should i charge to cater & host this party?


It depends on the negotiation you had with the customer/client. It varies according to the total costs that the caterer will be spending ei; labor, food, rentals, travel, taxes, insurance, permits, and anything else I have to pay for - just like what PeteMcCracken stated.


----------



## folsomjulie

Helpful thread, learned many helpful techniques for pricing that will make it a win-win for my clients and myself. I currently offer set pricing per person or per table. This does make it easy for both sides, but sometimes when a client does offer for a unique dish and menu item, it does throw my costing my off, so these suggesstions do help big time, much appreciated


----------



## crosby1

nice advice


----------



## jamise

How to price a catering job for a funeral. 80 people


----------



## jamise

How much should I charge for a funeral dinner 80 people 

2 pans of potato salad
1 pan Swedish meatballs
2 pans of baked ziti
2 pan fried chicken
2; pan of honey barbecue chicken
2 pans of mac and cheese
2 pans potatoe salad 
1 pan collard greens
1 pan of cabbage
1cake Please help me how much should I charge


----------



## chefwriter

I've been enjoying this thread. I know now my suspicions regarding catering were correct. Although I've worked for a caterer  I've done very little myself mostly because in discussions with potential clients I always suspected they were expecting too much for too little money. I always managed to  end the discussion without getting involved so no harm done but I did come up with the name of my potential future catering company. 

"Gold Card Catering"    Motto-"If you have to ask, you can't afford us". 

 The next time I have such a discussion with some one, I will be much better informed. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jamise

I'm looking at notes from 2011 this is the 2015


----------



## chefbuba

I love all the first time "Professional Caterer" posts asking how much to charge for their job. If you were truly a pro, you would not be here asking for pricing.


----------



## chefedb

You list 4 pans potato salad/? what size pans?  Don't charge for the diseased. If you are a professional caterer and can't figure this out Lord help you


----------



## meezenplaz

chefbuba said:


> I love all the first time "Professional Caterer" posts asking how much to charge for their job. If you were truly a pro, you would not be here asking for pricing.


**shrugs** You can choose any title here you want, from several professional ones. Such is the way of the beast.

I personally think many of these noobs have no pro-food experience at all, just daydreaming about being a caterer

because Aunt Mable and Uncle Walter love the salads and casseroles they bring to family functions.


----------



## iridium12

Meezenplaz said:


> **shrugs** You can choose any title here you want, from several professional ones. Such is the way of the beast.
> 
> I personally think many of these noobs have no pro-food experience at all, just daydreaming about being a caterer
> 
> because Aunt Mable and Uncle Walter love the salads and casseroles they bring to family functions.


Well said, well said 

I just had a few minutes of down time and managed to read through most of this thread.

I tip my head to Pete McCracken for the patience of answering the same question over and over again...couldn't have done it myself.

It does strike me a little odd that there are so many people out there apparently that are getting into the catering game with no game plan. Is that what nowadays goes as a business model?

I have xxx people and want to make xxx food - now let's see what I need to charge.

Having done catering myself (mind you, not my own company, but a family member's) in various locations around Asia I can honestly only give the following advice:

- Know what you are making! (I know, every client has their special wishes, but you need to have a base menu or two that you already know with a max. 5% deviation margin how much it will run up either per person or per metric unit in ingredient cost)

- Know how much you want to make (are you doing this for free? I have done that on occasion - right at the beginning when I started out and was looking for experience. Had people pay for the food and all expenses i.e. rental, transport, etc...and I would just cook - but honestly, that is not a business model - that is a past time.)

And with these two things heed the great advice of all the other commentators in this thread - but, and I can't stress this enough - get some ideas about where you actually want to go..

As Meezenplaz said - just because Aunt Mable and Uncle Walter like it don't mean the rest of us will - not to discourage people here - that would be far from my intention - but a reality check is needed I feel

Anyways - just my two cents on this thread after enjoying reading it for the past half hour

Cheers


----------



## nuells33

I'm cookin turkey dressing gravy corn and green beans roll with cranberry sauce for 300 people they are buying the food how do I change for my labor for cooking and serving the food


----------



## meezenplaz

> As Meezenplaz said - just because Aunt Mable and Uncle Walter like it don't mean the rest of us will -


Not only that, but it also doesn't mean they would have ANY idea what is involved in running this kind of business.

Preparing/Cooking great food is a VERY small part of it. Look at how freqquently people tell us theyre home cooks starting

a catering company and need to know what to charge. 


> I'm cookin turkey dressing gravy corn and green beans roll with cranberry sauce for 300 people they are buying the food
> 
> how do I change for my labor for cooking and serving the food


Simply estimate your hours of labor, decide what you want per hour, and bid that amount.

Or, if you're to be paid afterword, keep track of your time and bill for it, based on how much you want.

If you're asking how to decide how much you want well, only you can help you on that one.


----------



## iridium12

Meezenplaz said:


> If you're asking how to decide how much you want well, only you can help you on that one.


Absolutely!!


----------



## amandaponsler79

I have been asked to Cater A wedding reception. The food will be from KFC's Catering Menu.  I will be setting everything up serving the food and cleaning up. There is an Estimated 100-150 people attending. The Bride is a friend so I wanna give her a really fair price but I have no clue as the what to charge. please help


----------



## soldierchef

I've been out of the business for about five years. I still cook, but for a private organization. Recently I was asked to cater an event for a friend who is retiring. Costing the menu is no problem, the venue,is covered by the client, there is no overhead or insurance required. I only have to provide, food, beverage, set up and tear down. I have worked out the cost to approximately $8.00 per person without my costs or my fee, does this seem unreasonable for a party of 90 pax with a menu of pork spareribs, chicken wings, corn, greens, sweet potatoes, bakers, corn bread, salad, peach cobbler, pound cake, and assorted beverages. Disposables are the clients responsibility. Service ware is approximately $100. Using the math on this thread I should charge at least $300 for my services. Totalling $1100 for the event, approximately $12.25/plate. Is this current pricing??

Thank you, any advice is helpful.


----------



## soulful42

After seen your reply when someone ask you about costing their party, as a professional shelf (CIA[) chef myself looking at your reply, it seems like you know what your talking about, as far the answer to her question but the way expres your answer makes you sound ASSSSHOLE.
because you could have enhance your business by just giving a nice reply, rather than a cocky one.. So in the future you might wanna think twice on how to answer someone"s reply


----------



## meezenplaz

soldierchef said:


> I've been out of the business for about five years. I still cook, but for a private organization. Recently I was asked to cater an event for a friend who is retiring. Costing the menu is no problem, the venue,is covered by the client, there is no overhead or insurance required. I only have to provide, food, beverage, set up and tear down. I have worked out the cost to approximately $8.00 per person without my costs or my fee, does this seem unreasonable for a party of 90 pax with a menu of pork spareribs, chicken wings, corn, greens, sweet potatoes, bakers, corn bread, salad, peach cobbler, pound cake, and assorted beverages. Disposables are the clients responsibility. Service ware is approximately $100. Using the math on this thread I should charge at least $300 for my services. Totalling $1100 for the event, approximately $12.25/plate. Is this current pricing??
> 
> Thank you, any advice is helpful.


Well, if 8.00 per person is truly your food cost, your final out the door price sounds a little low to me.

On the other hand, I dont price according to a formula or multiples of the food cost, e.g., 2.5 times food cost.

I add in everything, starting with food cost individually, ending with desired profit, or desired profit percentage.

That said, once you have all your costs and time accurately figured, and youre getting what YOU want for

your time, if that figure works for you, great,

But in my opinion your final price is defintely on the low end, so you do have "room-to-play".


----------



## meezenplaz

Soulful42 said:


> After seen your reply when someone ask you about costing their party, as a professional shelf (CIA[) chef myself looking at your reply, it seems like you know what your talking about, as far the answer to her question but the way expres your answer makes you sound ASSSSHOLE.
> because you could have enhance your business by just giving a nice reply, rather than a cocky one.. So in the future you might wanna think twice on how to answer someone"s reply


I have no idea who you're talking to, but I cant seem to find YOUR professional, courteous, helpful reply to the OP anywhere.....

just a diss on one of our members. Quite a choice for a first post.


----------



## cawbode glory

Got the tender to do catering for 150 people


----------



## justsomechef

I realize this is an old thread.  New to this site.  Hello all!  Just gleaning info.  Seems like a good resource.  I will try to help when I can.


----------



## jimyra

Is anybody listening to Pete?


----------



## jehovah jireh

Hello, I'm just a regular home cook wife and husband that loves to cook, A freind just asked my husband and I to do catering for a special occasion for approximately 100 guest. She told us to come up with 3 different menus to chose from. We have never done this before. We just like invite friends over and feed them, we're puertoriquen we want to feed you until yo uh burst lol.. we are flattered but scared because we don't know anything nor have taken cooking lesson or anything in that nature. IT'S requested for January. Please advice it's greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## chefbuba

Just because you like to cook at home does not make you a caterer. I would decline, your friend is just looking for a deal which can end badly.


----------



## tenteki

Hey everyone. I manage a kitchen at a bar & grill and recently we've been asked go cater a holiday party of 60 people. 

I haven't finished figuring the food cost yet but I'll have a final number in an hour or so, but so far with all of the major items it's $180. (don't worry, I'm not ignoring the small stuff, I know it adds up, I just need to pull invoices to get pricing for a few small ingredients)

Now, it's a bit odd for me since I've never priced an event and have no clue what people charge in the area. We've never catered a party in the past so I want to make sure it goes smoothly. 

The menu is relatively simple but I'm having a hard time landing on a good price. My goal was to keep food costs around 20% then land on a number after I've tallied all the other fees, but reading the thread it seems like using percentage as a guide isn't the best way to go. I also feel a but odd trying to land in the going rate for catering businesses in the area since we, ourselves, are not a catering service.


----------



## tina95

Hi.. I have been asked to offer a wait staff for a wedding of 300 it's a buffet style dinner. They are providing all the food.. I work as a catering lead server but have never priced a job my self. . The job wood consist of beverages such as tea and water at a station. And pick up of dishes (plastic) not rented.. And refills of course garbage removal... The wedding begins at 1pm and I'm estimating from my experience with eventsFor it to last until 7 or so... aproximatly 7 hrs including getting there 45 mins away.. Thanks for and help with quotes for this event


----------



## flipflopgirl

Iridium12 said:


> Meezenplaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> **shrugs** You can choose any title here you want, from several professional ones. Such is the way of the beast.
> 
> I personally think many of these noobs have no pro-food experience at all, just daydreaming about being a caterer
> 
> because Aunt Mable and Uncle Walter love the salads and casseroles they bring to family functions.
> 
> 
> 
> Well said, well said
> 
> I just had a few minutes of down time and managed to read through most of this thread.
> 
> I tip my head to Pete McCracken for the patience of answering the same question over and over again...couldn't have done it myself.
> 
> It does strike me a little odd that there are so many people out there apparently that are getting into the catering game with no game plan. Is that what nowadays goes as a business model?
> 
> I have xxx people and want to make xxx food - now let's see what I need to charge.
> 
> Having done catering myself (mind you, not my own company, but a family member's) in various locations around Asia I can honestly only give the following advice:
> 
> - Know what you are making! (I know, every client has their special wishes, but you need to have a base menu or two that you already know with a max. 5% deviation margin how much it will run up either per person or per metric unit in ingredient cost)
> 
> - Know how much you want to make (are you doing this for free? I have done that on occasion - right at the beginning when I started out and was looking for experience. Had people pay for the food and all expenses i.e. rental, transport, etc...and I would just cook - but honestly, that is not a business model - that is a past time.)
> 
> And with these two things heed the great advice of all the other commentators in this thread - but, and I can't stress this enough - get some ideas about where you actually want to go..
> 
> As Meezenplaz said - just because Aunt Mable and Uncle Walter like it don't mean the rest of us will - not to discourage people here - that would be far from my intention - but a reality check is needed I feel
> 
> Anyways - just my two cents on this thread after enjoying reading it for the past half hour
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

*bump*

Yes this is an old thread that wanders all over the place but IMO this advice never goes out of date.

Take heed all those who are sitting at home planning your first outing as a caterer for someone's wedding or golden anniversary.

These sort of events are important dates in people's lives.

How would you feel if the second most important part (the first is always the cake lol ;-) of your very special party came thru as a disaster ?

Stop and think before putting yourself out there as a professional ....

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

Tina95 said:


> Hi.. I have been asked to offer a wait staff for a wedding of 300 it's a buffet style dinner. They are providing all the food.. I work as a catering lead server but have never priced a job my self. . The job wood consist of beverages such as tea and water at a station. And pick up of dishes (plastic) not rented.. And refills of course garbage removal... The wedding begins at 1pm and I'm estimating from my experience with eventsFor it to last until 7 or so... aproximatly 7 hrs including getting there 45 mins away.. Thanks for and help with quotes for this event


I started out on my own doing this very thing for caterers who didn't like to deal with the variables that come with the service end of an event (way back in the day).

This little side job that started off as a favor for a few friends grew into a nice little extra money maker.

Pricing (plus tip) are different in different locals.

How much do you usually make?

How much are your PT servers wanting/expecting?

Treat them (your staff) right and you will find they won't mind coming out for a last min job in the middle of a tsunami ;-)

Good luck and OBTW...welcome to Chef Talk!

mimi


----------



## nellybelly

Charge by appetizer usually is about 2-4 pieces per person about 600 pieces and depending on what you are making is about between $1.50 to $3.00 per piece 
And then you charge for a chef, chef assistance if you need one gratuity and taxes 
I hope this would help you


----------



## meezenplaz

@Mimi, no prob with your thread regurgitation girl, certain points cant seem to be

stated enough. Also add a gold star to your paper, for having quoted me. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Properly pricing appetizers in an event catering situation can be a tricky thing,

reason being that from the customers standpoint they're like .....

"Wait--you want like, a THOUSAND dollars to serve my 100 guests _appetizers??_

Its not like its a dinner, theres hardly any food there! We may as well do steaks!"

(Uh yeah...riiiiight.)

What they dont understand is how much work goes into making apps--most

of them, even cold ones, can be labor intensive, due to having to stand there and

_assemble_ the dang things. And cute lil things like stuffed cucumber cups,

stuffed peppers, stuffed mushroom caps (arrgh!) etc are very time consuming to do.

What you (and by extension, they) are saving in food costs is easily made up for by

added labor.

And when stuffing _with_ things like crab and lobster for instance, even the food cost can

add up much quicker than a lot of people realize.

And its the clients that are choosing to do appetizers _because_ theyre_ trying to go cheaper, _

who are fthe biggest problem.

The tendency to "see their point" and give in, must be resisted--you always regret it if you dont.


----------



## flipflopgirl

You are most welcome monkeyman....

I was thinking about my past business life last nite and got a bit melancholy (baby ;-).

So much done so much learned so many great memories.

I was into writing menus for a while in the mid 80's.

This started out as a favor and like so much other STUFF I have done there came an avalanche of "friends" wanting their menus redone lol.

How do you charge for that ??

Decided the "account" could be tendered with a closed end tab at the places I worked for (NBD as I used down time at the FT job mostly lol)

Was cleaning out the attic after Christmas and found some old receipts for the above.

Great memory (if not a bit Donald Trumpish).

Like I said before .... melancholy baby ... should have called up some old friends and gone for drinks.

mimi


----------



## sisters for foo

this is the meau

deep bit beef

fried chicken

green beans

salad

dinner roll

rice pilaof


----------



## flipflopgirl

Sisters for foo said:


> this is the meau
> 
> deep bit beef
> 
> fried chicken
> 
> green beans
> 
> salad
> 
> dinner roll
> 
> rice pilaof


Is there a question in there someplace?

mimi


----------



## chefbuba

You are supposed to be a mind reader Mimi./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## flipflopgirl

chefbuba said:


> You are supposed to be a mind reader Mimi./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


Right?

Plus....I sat and stared at goats /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif (oops I mean the bit beef) and for the life of me cannot suss that one out.

Worse than a ticket written in short order by truck stop Flo (still half drunk from her Sat nite binge).

Sorry if I have offended anyone named Florence......

mimi


----------



## cheflayne

flipflopgirl said:


> ..I sat and stared at goats /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif (oops I mean the bit beef) and for the life of me cannot suss that one out.


I am going to take a flyer here and guess "deep pit beef" as in BBQ.


----------



## flipflopgirl

cheflayne said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I sat and stared at goats /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif (oops I mean the bit beef) and for the life of me cannot suss that one out.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to take a flyer here and guess "deep pit beef" as in BBQ.
Click to expand...

Ahhhhh.... thanks Chef.

mimi


----------



## cheflo

whats the appropriate cost for a catered AFFAIR


----------



## meezenplaz

A lot like asking for the answer to the universe. 
Which ive heard is "42", but Ive never been able to confirm it.

Welcome to Cheftalk.

Are you asking from a provider or a consumer viewpoint?

Foodcost + fixed expenses, + rentals + variablecosts + your labor, help labor, 
desired profit, divided by number of people gives you price per person.


----------



## zahair9256

I have been asked to cater a small book reading event which will include 6-10 people ...she wants me to do coconut rice with curry chicken with sauteed veggies ..She also wants devil pesto eggs ..I'm kinda clueless what to charge?


----------



## chefwriter

$15 per person.


----------



## chefbuba

Do I hear $17.50?


----------



## lagom

image.jpeg




__
lagom


__
Jun 29, 2016








I'll cater any affair for 99.95 [emoji]128518[/emoji]

God I'm an old cynical crank.


----------



## flipflopgirl

zahair9256 said:


> I have been asked to cater a small book reading event which will include 6-10 people ...she wants me to do coconut rice with curry chicken with sauteed veggies ..She also wants devil pesto eggs ..I'm kinda clueless what to charge?


I know the customer is always right and I rarely break the rule but that combo sounds dangerous.
Have you had a tasting yet?

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

Lagom said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> lagom
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 29, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll cater any affair for 99.95 [emoji]128518[/emoji]
> 
> God I'm an old cynical crank.


Yeah but you're OUR old cynical crank so that makes it ok.

mimi


----------



## lagom

flipflopgirl said:


> Yeah but you're OUR old cynical crank so that makes it ok.
> 
> mimi


It's good to know that I have a place other than my family. [emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## flipflopgirl

Lagom said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but you're OUR old cynical crank so that makes it ok.
> 
> mimi
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to know that I have a place other than my family. [emoji]128526[/emoji]
Click to expand...


----------



## tamral

I have been asked to make 3 kinds of soups for a group of 400.  The client will provide all the ingredients for it (he is a chef).  They want me to set up and decorate the table and rent my glass bowls.  They will have kitchen help and someone to clear tables and wash bowls.  I have no idea what to charge,  Help.


----------



## lagom

Charge them by the hour, and don't forget to include all the cost that get added to your base hourly rate. 
For the glass bowls charge by the piece plus any sales taxes that are required for your location.


----------



## ozzie arreola

Hi shroomgirl how are you
Need your help how i know to price a catering for a 110 people I've never done this before can you help me plaese


----------



## chefqueenv

This would all depend on the types of finger foods, the time and efforts to make them, transportation, cost of the ingredients, your fee for the work plus gratuity


----------



## divachef1966

What would be a good price to cater an event of 65 people menu consists of baked chicken mashed potatoes long green beans and dinner rolls the event distance my residence is about an hour and a half and I also have to serve for about 3 hours what would be a good price


----------



## chefwriter

Divachef. This thread has five pages of answers to your question.


----------



## flipflopgirl

chefwriter said:


> Divachef. This thread has five pages of answers to your question.


Plus...not to be snarky (don't you hate when you read that phrase cuz you just KNOW it is gonna come out as snarky ;-) this forum is for professional caterers.

Assuming you have an inspected and licensed home kitchen and some form of "I have taken a food safety course and have a certificate to prove it" hanging on your wall then kindly change your personal info from "home chef" to something a bit more professional.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi


----------



## jimyra

Welcome to cheftalk.  Are you serving a whole baked chicken per person?  What are your food costs, do you know?  How are you going to keep the food at safe temperatures?  What are you providing for beverage?  Dinner rolls are you providing butter?  If you really read this thread and pay attention you will turn down this job.


----------



## meezenplaz

My advice is, take and pass a food safety course online, show up at the residence with all groceries in hand, and do everything there, dont try to transport any finished product, (especially 90 mins away, m'god, plus its illegal) have them buy or reimburse you for groceries, and dont try to make a big profit for labor. And if the resident owner can help you with prep and cooking a bit, so much the better.


----------



## pleisto

chefwriter, flipflopgirl, Jimyra, Meezenplaz, all perfect answers. Add to that, insurance!!!

Catering is serious business. I hope you understand that you could get 65 ppl very, very ill. Haccp everyone!


----------



## jimyra

I don't think divachef1966 came back. Maybe did not like all our sage advice.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Hard not to be "sage" when addressing a random post attached to 5 pages of mostly great trix and tips....

As well as valuable secrets you received at the deathbed of a mentor.

mimi


----------



## meezenplaz

Such is why Im slowly learning to conserve my ammo
til Im sure my target is still in the bush.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Meezenplaz said:


> Such is why Im slowly learning to conserve my ammo
> til Im sure my target is still in the bush.


Another priceless pearl from the Book of MonkeyMan.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif

mimi


----------



## thedragon

I will answer that but everyone already did. I have a question... Shrimp Ceviche for 30 ppl as an appetizer

How much portion per person and cost

Thanks


----------



## chefwriter

You should be able to figure this out. How big are the shrimp? Based on that size, how many do you think would make a nice appetizer. How much did you pay for them? How many shrimp of that size do you need to feed 30 people? How much does that amount of that size shrimp weigh?  Multiple that amount by 30. Divide that amount by 16(ounces in a pound). Now you know how many pounds of that size shrimp you need for 30 people. How much will that cost you?


----------



## chefbillyb

images.jpeg




__
chefbillyb


__
Apr 7, 2017








There are many versions and ways to make and present ceviche. This is one that could work for you......Good Luck


----------



## cook13

In need of a little help with catering price. I'm catering a wedding 125-150 people.for me that will be a 5hr drive, the menu includes lemon pepper chicken ,green beans, twice cooked potatoes, rolls,sweet tea, lemonade,and a dessert. Buffet style


----------



## thedragon

Thanks, they end up opting out on this.

I've never done finger foods so I just want to make sure it's right.

50 people, how many each? 7yrs old bday
Most likely individually

Deli sandwiches
Sliders with fries
Cheese
Veggies
Fruits
Corn dogs (maybe)


----------



## thedragon

IMG_20170427_142402.jpg




__
thedragon


__
Apr 27, 2017


----------



## flipflopgirl

thedragon said:


> I've never done finger foods so I just want to make sure it's right.
> 
> 50 people, how many each? 7yrs old bday
> Most likely individually
> 
> Deli sandwiches
> Sliders with fries
> Cheese
> Veggies
> Fruits
> Corn dogs (maybe)


Not meaning to be unkind but you really need to get a handle on your job quotes.

There are programs on the market that will not only help you price these jobs but keep up with inventory and such.

Have never used one myself but I have seen a few recommended by other CT members.

Maybe search the site and one will pop up?

mimi


----------



## naika lombard

well. it depends how much your ingredients will cost.You have to make a list of the ingredients you will use to do the finger foods, the quantity yu will use frm what u buy ect...so you can get the right price. Calculate the price of your dish first then youll know how much it will cost per person. Charge the number of people, the service, hours it will take you to prepare and deliver the food, the material,  ect...


----------



## David S.D.L

temeculachef said:


> What I do is take my food cost and times it by 3.33%. Its a good way to include your food cost and service and then you get your profit. It is a way that you will always have a great price for people and you will still make a profit.


What do you mean about the food cost? And why is the 3.33%?


----------

